# JD SX95 Fuel Problem



## user4937 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Hello and thank you for viewing!*

I have a problem with my recently acquired (flea market) John Deere SX95 riding lawn mower. It has this fuel leaking problem from a hose that sticks out of the intake/carburetor.

Here are some helpful images:
This is the hose that leaks the gas.









If I put the hose in the vertical little pipe visible in the zoom-in inset, then the engine will not start since it literally spews gasoline out the exhaust pipe, while the intake filter is full with gas.








See the little vertical pipe?


Here's another image with the hose that leaks:









I've seen pictures of the same engine on Ebay, and those engines did not seem to have any sort of hose sticking out from the spot pictured here.

Is there something that's clogged and I need to take it apart? Anything BUT carburetor repair kit.. I just don't have the time...

Please help me out.. I really like this lawn mower.
*Thank you all for your time and resources,*
- GD


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats the fuel bowl vent hose, it does not need to be anyplace special. If fuel is leaking out of this hose then the carburetor is flooding. It will need at the very least a new inlet metering needle, but could be other things as well.


----------



## user4937 (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you recommend I take the carburetor apart and and mess with it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's flooding then the carburetor should be taken apart inspected and repaired as needed. May just need a good cleaning.


----------



## user4937 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you Ken! I will take it apart and post results.


----------



## user4937 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Now what?*

I cleaned out the carb.

I managed to get it spinning by itself after i cranked at it for 20 seconds. But black smoke comes out when it starts spinning on its own, then some unusually white smoke comes out and then it all dies spewing gas in the carb. 

I just took out EIGHT cups of mainly gas and oil from where the oil drain should be. 

Please advise. New engine?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

its running rich....so rich that it sounds like it backfireing and dieing


----------



## user4937 (Aug 8, 2007)

So you're saying it's normal for the fuel to mix with the oil, and an occasional oil change will drain all the oil (1.4L) and the rest (5 or so Liters) of gas? 

I'm sorry newz7151 for asking questions about my mower's engine. I'm on this forum for a reason, as you can obviously tell. Your experienced advice is much more appreciated than your sarcasm. I don't have the time to sit and crack the engine open and I thought this knowledge base would be a time-saving alternative.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the carburetor was flooding, then its possible that gas seeped into the crankcase through the cylinder. Drain all the oil & gas from the crankcase, change the oil filter and refill to proper level with new oil, you should be alright as long as your carburetor is no longer flooding. 

The black and white smoke was most likely caused by the excess oil/fuel level in the crankcase feeding back through the oil breather.

Keep an eye on the carburetor and see if gas is flowing through it when it's not running. If it is, then additional work is needed on the carburetor.

:thumbsup:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------

